# cam belt change etc



## airbox (Oct 14, 2008)

I have just got my car and wondered where the best place is near to Southampton to get the cambelt and tensioners done and other general servicing tasks. The motor is a RB25DET.
Cheers.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi airbox, did u have any luck.


----------



## airbox (Oct 14, 2008)

Well the importer has assured me that it has been done but I have nothing in writing and the sticker on the cambelt cover is unreadable so I will get it done. Japtech in Southampton have just undersealed it for me today and they did a good job so I will get them to do the belt in a couple of weeks or so when I have worked out my finances. They quoted me a price of about £350 but that includes all tensioners and guide wheels etc so may not be that much if they are ok. Does that sound about right? they charge £45 an hour which is pretty much average I think and it is a three hour job. The exhaust and other stuff will have to wait as the belt is more important.


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

im in southampton got the same car too and still need to get the cambelt done. but the clutch just went so got that to do first


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well were talking about Skylines here,, so were always talking about top end money to get parts replaced. Is the garage replacing with omp parts or patten, reason asking is because i went down to my motor factor and all parts needed, cam belt, tensioner and guide wheels come in at a really good price. would you be up for the Challenge, and learn a little more.


----------



## gts dan (Apr 24, 2005)

i work at a place in chichester if you get stuck


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats good money:smokin:


----------

